

Jobs: I'll spend my last dying breath and every penny of Apple against Android - patrickaljord
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_TEC_STEVE_JOBS_BOOK?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-10-20-19-24-52

======
pedalpete
I hadn't thought of it before, but Jobs rant regarding Android sounds eerily
similar to his thoughts re: Microsoft stole Windows.

It seems once again history is repeating itself. The open-ish nature of
Android, and the diversity of devices has lead to it's taking market
leadership from the initiator. The complaints I hear about Android sound
similar to the initial complaints of early versions of Windows.

------
patrickaljord
Full quote:

> "I will spend my last dying breath if I need to, and I will spend every
> penny of Apple's $40 billion in the bank, to right this wrong," Jobs said.
> "I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to
> go thermonuclear war on this."

------
zoowar
Jobs is dead and Android lives on!

~~~
pedalpete
there is no need to celebrate the death of Steve Jobs. I'm not a fan of Apple,
but I think we all aspire to have 1% of the affect he has had on the world.

